# le avventure di Sbri al super - 2



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Ieri sera parto baldanzosa alla ricerca di uno strano unguento che solo Tebe riesce a reperire... 
stasera mi riguardo il libro sulla mummificazione e vedo se lì trovo qualche riferimento... 
Comunque: sotto un mini uragano governo il mio potente mezzo, che da ieri ha la qualifica di anfibio ed entro nel parcheggio sotterraneo, un po' rintronata dal fatto che avevo trattenuto il fiato gli ultimi due kilometri, quando scendo dalla macchina mi dimentico di 1) staccare l'auricolare dal cellulare 2) staccare l'auricolare dal mio orecchio. 
Succede quindi che strattono il cellulare, che si sgancia dall'auricolare e finisce incastrato tra il freno a mano e il sedile. 
Tiro un porcone. 
Mi rinfilo in macchina con la testa e comincio a ravanare per afferrare il cellulare che invece tentava di infilarsi di lato sotto il sedile... mentre  lo afferro... 'PAM' .. mi sento arrivare una gran pacca a mano piena sul sedere. Mi sono girata come una biscia e... mi trovo davanti un ragazzone di circa 30 anni con un sorrisone da un orecchio all'altro. Frazione di secondo: la faccia gli si accartoccia, diventa bordeaux, fa un salto indietro e comincia a balbettare: 'Oddio... signora... mi scusi... credevo fosse la mia ragazza, mi scusi...' 
Mentro lo guardavo ad occhi sgranati, senza neanche dire una parola, vedo che dietro di lui il suo amico, che era a bocca aperta... comincia a ridere come un pazzo, piegato in due proprio. 
Che dovevo fare? Mi sono messa a ridere anche io! Io e l'amico che non riuscivamo più a smettere, lui nel mezzo che ci guardava con una faccia... tra il mortificato e lo shockato e quando lo guardavo era peggio.. poi sono riuscita a calmarmi e, con le lacrime agli occhi, gli ho detto: 'Tranquillo, sono cose che possono capitare...'


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

................tutto questo per rimarcare che NON hai il culo flappy?


:blank:

fra un pò nemmeno io.

:blank::blank:

e poi è perchè sono dimagrita tanto con la malattia e non ho ancora recuperato i chili

:blank::blank::blank:


mi raccapricci

:blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbri...sei un portento!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5568 ha detto:
			
		

> ................tutto questo per rimarcare che NON hai il culo flappy?
> 
> 
> :blank:
> ...


ma noooo sono assolutamente fiduciosa che in breve tempo tra le chiappette prensili riuscirai a schiacciare le noci


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè ma almeno te l'hanno offerto un caffè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy;bt5587 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vabbè ma almeno te l'hanno offerto un caffè?


no... il tipo non vedeva l'ora di sparire...:rotfl: adesso, se lo incontro... che faccio? Lo saluto... tanto ormai siamo in confidenza...
:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In tutto questo non hai trovato nemmeno l'olio...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

